# Seiko vs. Citizen watches



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

In a very general way, are Seiko and Citizen watches considered to have about the same quality, i.e., fit and finish, accuracy, reliability, bang for the buck, etc.? I have owned many different Seiko watches and have been very happy with them all, and recently I purchased a Citizen eco-drive diver, only because I liked the textured dial and the price was right. I could just as easily bought another Seiko if I had found one designed like the Citizen. So what do owners of both think - are they pretty much the same? (I know that there are individual Seiko models that are superior to certain Citizens and the reverse is probably also true, so I am looking for general opinions from those who have experience of both.) Thanks!


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

vandice said:


> I don't like to compare brands, esp. behemoths such as Seiko and Citizen who make millions upon millions of watches yearly.
> 
> Just some comments about both.
> 
> ...


What is the order of heirachy for the Seiko sub-brands?


----------



## flores42 (Apr 7, 2006)

personally, have had better experiences with citizen, all experience coming with dive watches. to me the citizen watches are more comfortable, although I've had to change the citizen rubber bands more than the seiko rubber bands. All the citizen watches I've owned have been quartz and all the seiko brands being automatic, so the accuracy issue is unfair, being that my seiko's have been off for a while. So all in all, I personally like citizen more, but for the most part have enjoyed both brands. I do see them as very comprable brands and very similiar in all aspects, just perfer citizen.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Donato777 said:


> In a very general way, are Seiko and Citizen watches considered to have about the same quality, i.e., fit and finish, accuracy, reliability, bang for the buck, etc.? I have owned many different Seiko watches and have been very happy with them all, and recently I purchased a Citizen eco-drive diver, only because I liked the textured dial and the price was right. I could just as easily bought another Seiko if I had found one designed like the Citizen. So what do owners of both think - are they pretty much the same? (I know that there are individual Seiko models that are superior to certain Citizens and the reverse is probably also true, so I am looking for general opinions from those who have experience of both.) Thanks!


In a very general way, yes they are considered equals IF you are comparing watches with similar prices and feature sets. Both companies have a well established reputation for producing very large numbers of watches while maintaining quality.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

They both make quality watches, and any fan of Asian timepieces should have room for both in their collection. I think you see more talk about Seiko in the collecting community simply because they produce a lot more mechanical watches, and those are generally more popular among the WIS crowd. I agree with others that Citizen generally has better bracelets at the same price point (solid end links, forged push-button clasps, etc). On the other hand, Seiko's Lumibrite is the gold standard for lume, and Citizens rarely glow as brightly. As for rechargeable quartz models, you've got solar-powered Eco-Drive versus motion-powered Kinetic, which are both reliable and effective technologies. And as far as styling goes, Seiko tends to be a bit more traditional, while Citizen tends to push the boundaries (those are gross generalizations of course). In the end, it really comes down to personal preference and how much you like a specific model. I'm a big fan of both.


----------



## b3nry (Jan 20, 2008)

I like both brands. When I want an automatic I'll probably go Seiko. If I want quartz or "quartz accuracy" I'll go Citizen as the Eco-drive doesn't need a battery replacement.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Good reasoning


----------



## cnthwz (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Citizen's Eco-drive is usually cheaper then Seiko's Kinetic but slightly more expensive then Seiko's Quartz. A good choice if you do not want to replace the battery and do not want to pay for a Kinetic.


----------



## SimonSaysBleed (Oct 13, 2008)

bourmb said:


> What is the order of heirachy for the Seiko sub-brands?


I believe it is:
Seiko
Pulsar
Lorus
I may be missing one tho...


----------



## rmiller (Mar 8, 2008)

SimonSaysBleed said:


> I believe it is:
> Seiko
> Pulsar
> Lorus
> I may be missing one tho...


You want to slot J.Springs in there as well. I would have them above Pulsar on interesting watches, where others could disagree.


----------



## Blake (Sep 10, 2008)

I have only owned one seiko. Its been a good watch so far. Never had a citezen.

I think i heard that citezen sells more and is more popular in the stares, and that seiko has more sales and is more popular in japan.

Both watches are great in my opinion if your considering buying a seiko or citezen try it out. You'll be impressed with either


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

Blake said:


> I have only owned one seiko. Its been a good watch so far. Never had a citezen.
> 
> I think i heard that citezen sells more and is more popular in the stares, and that seiko has more sales and is more popular in japan.
> 
> Both watches are great in my opinion if your considering buying a seiko or citezen try it out. You'll be impressed with either


 Thanks everyone. Since my original question, I bought a Seiko SKX007 and a Citizen Eco-driver BN0020-07E. I wear the Seiko as my everyday beater on a Zulu strap. It's a great watch and a classic. The Citizen is nice too, but very heavy (24mm lug).


----------



## MichaelPedersen (Dec 29, 2007)

I like them both a lot. I prefer Citizen designs over a lot of the Seiko design decisions. My only complaint with the Citizens I have owned in the past is the metal used in them must be softer because they are scratch magnets. I still think nothing but the best of them. Trying to acquire an early Navihawk Pro-Master right now, we'll see how she does.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

rmiller said:


> SimonSaysBleed said:
> 
> 
> > bourmb said:
> ...


 And AKA, Alba, Spoon, Credor, Lasalle, Grand Seiko, Lukia, Wired, RooX, Orient and a bunch of others that are not coming to mind.

Then there are dozens of sub-brands listed underneath each brand (and particularly seiko)


----------



## ronin67 (Oct 7, 2010)

Donato777 said:


> In a very general way, are Seiko and Citizen watches considered to have about the same quality, i.e., fit and finish, accuracy, reliability, bang for the buck, etc.? I have owned many different Seiko watches and have been very happy with them all, and recently I purchased a Citizen eco-drive diver, only because I liked the textured dial and the price was right. I could just as easily bought another Seiko if I had found one designed like the Citizen. So what do owners of both think - are they pretty much the same? (I know that there are individual Seiko models that are superior to certain Citizens and the reverse is probably also true, so I am looking for general opinions from those who have experience of both.) Thanks!


 I think the whole argument is a waste to be quite honest. I have been a Seiko fan since 1986 and never owned any decent time piece besides Seiko, until last week, when I bought my first Citizen Eco-Drive. I bought the Citizen because the face appearance and smooth design flow appealed to me. After getting it, I was very please with the overall finish and I must say I prefer the wristband over current Seiko wristbands (my opinion).

In general, I like wrist watches allot and own from many Japanese Brands (Seiko, Citizen, and Casio). Love Casio for the G-Shock watches and the new higher end Edifice and Oceanus lines (more then likely will be my next timepiece). All those years I was Seiko only, I missed out on other great Japanese watches. Still love my Seiko watches though. Sir, my apologies for taking over two years to respond to this post.

May God Bless!:-!

Ed


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Seiko and Citizen are good! And Casio!


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> Seiko and Citizen are good! And Casio!


Rolex is better than all of them combined.


----------



## ronin67 (Oct 7, 2010)

nhoJ said:


> Rolex is better than all of them combined.


Someday, I do want to get a Rolex, just see what all the hype is. Been looking at a few. Looking into the technology field, Rolex stays traditional for the most part. They don't touch any Japanese watch in the newest use of technology. They are more a status symbol to show off. To be honest, when I get one, I won't wear it that much, too afraid to damage it. I think I'll just pick up a copy in Korea for $75.00 :-d

May God Bless!

Ed


----------



## Pint of Brew (Aug 7, 2010)

nhoJ said:


> Rolex is better than all of them combined.


And totally irrelevant too. A Hugo Boss suit is better than a pair of Levi's and Timberland shirt combined but you don't play football in the park with your nephew wearing a suit, do you?

Now whether a Rolex is better than a GS, is a different question and not one related to the post, either.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

Citizen wipes the floor with Seiko on every level they play together.

Seiko has by far the cooler name


----------



## revoc (Aug 19, 2010)

brett kenny said:


> Citizen wipes the floor with Seiko on every level they play together.
> 
> Seiko has by far the cooler name


Now the question is, is it pronounced "sake-o" or "sike-o"?


----------



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been wearing a Citizen Promaster Diver for the past 10 years or so. Just recently I picked up a Seiko SKX diver. One startling difference I notice is in the bezel action. The Citizen SMOKES the Seiko in the bezel department. My 10 year old abused Citizen still has a much nicer ratcheting bezel than my new Seiko. And I used it every day.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

nhoJ said:


> Rolex is better than all of them combined.


No way, [email protected] is the best. They combine Rolex, Seiko and Citizen designs. :think:


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

Torquem said:


> I have been wearing a Citizen Promaster Diver for the past 10 years or so. Just recently I picked up a Seiko SKX diver. One startling difference I notice is in the bezel action. The Citizen SMOKES the Seiko in the bezel department. My 10 year old abused Citizen still has a much nicer ratcheting bezel than my new Seiko. And I used it every day.


Interesting. Maybe you got a 007 with a tweaked bezel, because they're notorious for being pretty awesome.

P.S. Forget Rolex and Invicta. Everyone knows that SPROUT makes the best watches. Well, at least the best watches made from corn. They tell time well, and it'll probably biodegrade faster than the wearer will. :-d


----------



## Pint of Brew (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll sit here eating my popcorn, waiting for someone to sprout up and make a corny joke about this.


----------



## speedy07 (Jun 9, 2007)

Both are equally good overall, though I think Seiko has a wider range of watches (quartz-mechanical-SpringDrives) and is stronger in mechanicals, while Citizen is more focused on Eco-drives. Don;t forget Casio- I have an Edifice model that is so solid for the price point.


----------



## speedy07 (Jun 9, 2007)

nhoJ said:


> Rolex is better than all of them combined.


Agree. Rolex's price is better than them all combined.


----------



## Deltahawk (Sep 24, 2010)

speedy07 said:


> Agree. Rolex's price is better than them all combined.


Sure, that too. But income-envy aside, the Rolex is a different animal altogether being as it's a mechanical watch.

My Eco-Drive Citizens will keep more accurate time over the long haul (but not by much), and I like the idea of a Citizen that needs no battery for 10+ years and has a perpetual calendar.

My Rolex Date-Just is a VERY accurate watch for a mechanical, but it still quits running if I don't wear it for a few days, so I have to reset the time (and date) when I buckle it on the next time.
And, I still need to send it in for servicing about every 4 years in order to maintain it to Rolex standards, and that servicing typically runs about $400 each time.
Still, a Rolex is a thing of beauty and wonder for it's quality and heritage, and I wouldn't give it up for the world. I mostly wear it on weekends or social evenings when scratching or damaging it is less likely.

At the same time, the Citizen is dead-nuts accurate and I love not having to ever wind it or reset the date... ever.
Both watches have their place, and that place is on my wrist, each whenever I feel like wearing either one.

Every watch enthusiast should have at least one Rolex in their collection.


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

Deltahawk said:


> Every watch enthusiast should have at least one Rolex in their collection.


I guess that's right for watch *brand* enthusiast. A watch enthusiast can live happily without a Rolex (though they have some nice models).


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

swingkid said:


> I guess that's right for watch *brand* enthusiast. A watch enthusiast can live happily without a Rolex (though they have some nice models).


i live happy without rolex.. i love so much citizen and i own some.. i like so much seiko and i own one (not a monster) a sawtooth and i like casio so i have some G-shock and an oceanus OC-108 .. but i will not buy a rolex


----------



## Carlax37 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have tried both seiko and citizen personally i find seiko's build quality a lil better i.e better casing etc


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

I've found that with similar priced models, Citizen tends to have better bracelets.

Everything else is a toss up.


----------



## Deltahawk (Sep 24, 2010)

ecalzo said:


> i live happy without rolex.. i love so much citizen and i own some.. i like so much seiko and i own one (not a monster) a sawtooth and i like casio so i have some G-shock and an oceanus OC-108 .. but i will not buy a rolex


To each his own, but I do have what I think is a legitimate gripe about Citizen watches that is a result of having a Rolex.

And that is that the date window of my BL1230-52L is quite small, and the date wheel is a bit below the window. Many Citizens are like that, and it's hard to see the date quickly and conveniently, especially in low light, but at anytime for that matter.
The Rolex has a modified crystal that incorporates a magnifying spot right over the date window, and it makes it really easy to see the date. That's a real benefit for anyone over 50 years old.

So my gripe is that Citizen hasn't made that little addition a standard feature of their small date window watches. I can't believe it would add more than a dime in cost to any of their models because it would be molded in in the process of casting the crystal.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Deltahawk (Sep 24, 2010)

nhoJ said:


> I've found that with similar priced models, Citizen tends to have better bracelets.
> 
> Everything else is a toss up.


I'm with you on that one. I feel that the quality and mechanical design of the Citizen metal bracelets are even better than the Rolex bracelets.

The twin-button release of the Citizens are far superior in design to the Rolex design of just snapping on over a high spot.
My Rolex has come open more than once during more vigorous use while my Citizen has never come open unless I purposely un-fastened it.
I would seriously consider putting a Citizen bracelet on my two-tone Date Just if I could find one identical in looks to the two-tone Jubilee of the Rolex and that would fit the case correctly.


----------



## Rusdude (Oct 12, 2010)

Good, I'm not the only one who thinks that twin-button is very cool. After having regular clasps, it seems weird that more manufacturers don't incorporate that feature. It's not like it's patented (at least, I wouldn't imagine it is).


----------



## Rusdude (Oct 12, 2010)

double post removed


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

After owning my Citizen Eco-Drive Watches for awhile now. I will have to go with Citizen watches too.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

nhoJ said:


> Rolex is better than all of them combined.


Not in accuracy. But only because Citizen's Eco-Drive is quartz with an added twist that makes it superior over regular quartz watches.

As for Citizen vs. Seiko, it really is an apples to oranges comparison. If you need your watches accurate to an extreme degree, go with an Eco-Drive model. If you prefer automatics, it's a toss up. But I have noticed folks tend to prefer Seiko automatics over Citizen's offerings, in general.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

nhoJ said:


> Rolex is better than all of them combined.


Another Kool-Aid drinker!!

I would buy a Seiko MM300 before I ever bought a Sub or DSSD.

And if I were ever gonna spend $6k on one watch - Spring Drive Baby!!!


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

A MattR of Time said:


> Another Kool-Aid drinker!!
> 
> I would buy a Seiko MM300 before I ever bought a Sub or DSSD.
> 
> And if I were ever gonna spend $6k on one watch - Spring Drive Baby!!!


I was being sarcastic, even way back when.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

I think they are both equally solid brands. I am partial to Citizen though. I have grown attached to the brand free diving with an Aqualand depth gage for 9 years. I have owned an Orca for about 2 years and its my most accurate non-atomic watch. More accurate than the fore-mentoined 9 year old Aqualand. The Orca has been in-stride with my atomic calibrated G-shocks over a ~2 month period. Its maybe +/- 1 second between manual date wheel changes. I set my G-shock to auto-calibrate every morning at 3:30 AM, so thats my most accurate watch overall.

I am getting my first Seiko automatic... 7s26 frankenmonster. If its as good as or better than my Invicta (SII-NH25A), it will be a winner. That seiko NH25A box-engine (in my Invictas) is tough as nails, I have high expectations for its higher end 7s26 incoming.

$ for $... hard to beat a Citizen quartz eco drive and hard to beat a Seiko Mechanical.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

I prefer Citizen before Seiko,just because they have a MUCH BETTER choice of quartz watches than Seiko..It can't even compare to Citizen's Eco line,then with radio-control.Seiko does have a small line of these styles.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

For automatic divers, I prefer Seiko[except for the AutoZilla]. But I really dig Citizen's blue lume material. It lasts all night.


----------



## RainMeister (Feb 5, 2011)

I started off a long-time Seiko wearer until I discovered some titanium Eco-drives back in the mid-90s. Neat design, quality fit and finish, durable, reliable, light and comfortable. I was sold on Citizens.

I then discovered that the crappy "Seikos" we see at the local mall were "fake", and that all of their great watches were being kept in Japan. I then became an avid JDM Seiko mechanical fan.

I recently picked up an Orient mechanical because of all the raving on WUS; an Orient Retro Future Camera watch YFH02001B. What I once thought of as a cheap brand turned out to be very good in fit and finish, and easily more adventurous in design than both Seiko and Citizen. I am now an Orient fan.

I will be picking up in Japan this month the latest Attessa world time watch, so add another Citizen to the collection. I'll also take a close look at the Retro Future Bicycle watch, which is not available in the U.S.

If you like watches, each brand has something unique and interesting to whet the appetite. Trying to choose one brand over the other is like selecting a flavour of ice cream at the local Haagen Daazs; an exercise in futility. So you get them all!


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

kramer5150 said:


> I am getting my first Seiko automatic... 7s26 frankenmonster. If its as good as or better than my Invicta (SII-NH25A), it will be a winner. That seiko NH25A box-engine is tough as nails, I have high expectations for its higher end 7s26 incoming.
> 
> $ for $... hard to beat a Citizen quartz eco drive and hard to beat a Seiko Mechanical.


FYI, the Frankenmonster is a 7S36 movement:-s


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

gaijin said:


> FYI, the Frankenmonster is a 7S36 movement:-s


I never said its not.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

I would have to give the nod to Seiko


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

kramer5150 said:


> I never said its not.


In your post above you said, "7s26 Frankenmonster."

Please excuse my confusion :-s


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

oh geez... thanks for that correction.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

b3nry said:


> I like both brands. When I want an automatic I'll probably go Seiko. If I want quartz or "quartz accuracy" I'll go Citizen as the Eco-drive doesn't need a battery replacement.


This. :-! I have several of each brand. My Seikos are mostly autos, and my quartz are mostly Eco-drives.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer Seiko designs but there are some Citizens I like, Citizen hardly ever uses sappire crystals on their watches even the more expensive ones, As far as Rolex-Seiko
if I had $6000 to lay down it would go for a Grand Seiko or Spring drive or high grade auto


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Seiko does automatic divers really well.

Citizen, OTOH, has this market cornered:


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

both very good japanese brands but for a few meters on the way the *citizen* is first for me.so citizen power still in our heart and wrist.


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

I was going to chime in as I recently got my first seiko and my first citizen, purchased from a forum member here was to be delivered 2 days ago. Both are inexpensive watches in the 130 dollar range. However after an agonizing 10 day long wait the citizen was sent to the wrong address so i gotta wait 10 days for it to be sent all the way back, then 10 more days to be sent to the proper address which is only 5 minutes away from the address it was originally sent to. 

God i hate waiting for the mail :|


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

Between the two, Seiko for me. Citizen seems to have a problem with designing a watch with a clean and simple interface. Usually they push the ones with multiple dials and extra hands and bezels with a thousand or so hash marks. I'm sure citizen makes plenty of simpler watches out out there, but I either don't like the overall design, it has a left hander's crown, or it's too expensive for me to consider it worth the price.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

G-Junkie said:


> Between the two, Seiko for me. Citizen seems to have a problem with designing a watch with a clean and simple interface. Usually they push the ones with multiple dials and extra hands and bezels with a thousand or so hash marks. I'm sure citizen makes plenty of simpler watches out out there, but I either don't like the overall design, it has a left hander's crown, or it's too expensive for me to consider it worth the price.


Not liking an overall design is one thing. But there are several Citizen models out there with clean dials, at very reasonable prices. There's the military Field Model BM8180. The very popular on WUS BM6400. High-class BM7080. And that's just three examples. Several diver's models in the Eco-Drive line without left-handed crowns.


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Not liking an overall design is one thing. But there are several Citizen models out there with clean dials, at very reasonable prices. There's the military Field Model BM8180. The very popular on WUS BM6400. High-class BM7080. And that's just three examples. Several diver's models in the Eco-Drive line without left-handed crowns.


 I have the BM8180, it is my only Citizen in my collection. I used to have the 6400, love the interface more than the 8180... except that it was too damn uncomfortable to wear. also, it was 50mm lug-to-lug, which is one of the reasons why I hated wearing it, despite the case diameter being only 40mm. So I flipped it. I did also consider the 7080, but found out the lug-to-lug was too long as well, so I dropped that consideration and give the middle finger to Citizen for being biased against people with small wrists. If they had 8180 with the 6400's dial and screw down crown, I'd think much higher of Citizen, but no. I have around looked for Citizens... trust me on this. I found very little in their lineup that satisfies me.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

That's unfortunate to hear. As for the BM7080, it's a perfect example of how measurements don't tell the whole story. I wear mine daily. Will admit that the watch wears bigger than it is. But lug-to-lug measurement isn't an issue, and I have rather thin wrists. Measurements can feel bigger or smaller. I hate ordering watches without first trying one on. First time I tried on the American version of the Seiko 007, I couldn't believe how tiny it felt on my small wrist. It was as though I was wearing a child's watch. Yet, the measurement would indicate otherwise.

I know it's subjective. Here's hoping you find another Citizen that's a good fit.


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks, I hope so as well.


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

I only have one Seiko but the Citizen bracelets that everyone is so fond of pulls my wrist hair out (both skyhawk and nighthawk) while the Seiko doesn't.

My experiences have been as follows (for stainless steel/titanium watches):
1. Seiko - very good quality materials, hardlex is very good, excellent lume, watch appears as though it can take more abuse without getting damaged, cheap bracelets though.
2. Citizen - very good quality materials but poor coatings (except duratec so I've heard), bracelet clasps easily scratch, mineral crystal seems brittle (I wouldn't want to drop the watch at all), very good lume.
3. Casio - for the price, cannot be beat. user friendly (unlike complex Eco-drives and Kinetics unless we're comparing 5 motor edifice's and oceanus's which would be more fair), tough, however scratch easily.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

In comparing the products of the two manufacturers you need to be careful to compare like to like. Price bracket is only one way to ensure that they aren't apples and oranges. I have two The Citizens and two Grand Seikos, both pairs in comparable ranges and price brackets and as far as I can see, they are equal in quality, finish and in every other way. As a matter of fact, they are even similar in looks, but that's because they all appeal to me in terms of appearance..... very simple, understated, no numbers, minimal information/braggartry on the dial. 
I'm not familiar enough with both sets of ranges to be able to make general comparisons but from what I've seen of both makes, as long as you're careful to stay away from the apples and oranges trap, they must be comparable.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

With regards to Citizen, there's nothing complex about Eco-Drive technology. Instead of a regular watch-battery, you get one that is rechargeable. And it recharges from sunlight or other light sources, with a 6 month reserve once fully charged. The only thing to keep in mind is if the battery becomes very depleted, you need to expose the watch to sunlight instead of other light sources in order to get the charge back up. It's really not complex.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

The case backs on all my Citizens are 'cheap'. Just a sticker on my Citizen Auto Diver with the model and case material info. Even on my limited edition 25th Anniversary Stars and Stripes and Citizen Eco Titanium Diver it is laser etched, but still seems cheap. Seikos have nicer case backs in general.


----------



## Phil73805 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not certain what this says but Seiko offer a two year warranty on their watches, Citizen, five years... 

Having said that, my father has been wearing the same Seiko 5 automatic for 37 years with nary a service in all that time.

I've just bought myself a Citizen Skyhawk Titanium and in the end it was balanced against a Seiko which it only narrowly beat. For now anyway, still have my eyes on that Seiko


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Phil73805 said:


> I'm not certain what this says but Seiko offer a two year warranty on their watches, Citizen, five years...
> 
> Having said that, my father has been wearing the same Seiko 5 automatic for 37 years with nary a service in all that time.
> 
> I've just bought myself a Citizen Skyhawk Titanium and in the end it was balanced against a Seiko which it only narrowly beat. For now anyway, still have my eyes on that Seiko


Any chance we can get a pic of your dad's old Seiko 5?


----------



## CrystalBall (Nov 2, 2011)

I have several watches from both companies, and I would say that Seiko is definitely superior. Citizen movements seem to be fine, but I have had a broken bracelet, a faulty clasp and two broken crowns. I have never had any problems whatsoever with Seiko, and some of my early examples are now almost 25 years old. With Citizen, the issue seems to be inferior design and/or materials. The same is also true of Citizen clocks, which are again less durable than their Seiko equivalents. I know that Citizen have a great range and probably the best guarantee around, but I will be sticking to Seiko in future.


----------



## steed68 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it is like comparing Toyota to Honda,personal pref and user experience determine favourites.For example if I
only listened to the negative reviews of say Apple computers I would never have bought one.Their will always be 
lemons in any company no matter how good the product is and let's not forget how a person treats the said item
after they buy it also makes a difference.


----------

